# Generac control wiring



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Anybody ever use thermostat wire or a belden 16awg 5 conductor 
I typically run 14awg thhn, but I just saw a job where they used 16awg thermostat wiring
Any issues?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

The next one I do I will use something like that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You can't use thermostat wire.. :no::no:

I have (6) rolls of #18 THHN for the control side.... installed with the power conductors...


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> You can't use thermostat wire.. :no::no:
> 
> I have (6) rolls of #18 THHN for the control side.... installed with the power conductors...


What is wrong with the Tstat wiring? because it is not rated? what about a sheilded Belden Cable

You put the 18 in with the power?
I always run a seperate conduit


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> What is wrong with the Tstat wiring? because it is not rated? what about a sheilded Belden Cable
> 
> You put the 18 in with the power?
> I always run a seperate conduit


Are you running it with power conductors or separate conduit??


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Are you running it with power conductors or separate conduit??


I always run a seperate conduit, but with #14 Romex
but after seeing someone run a seperate conduit with the Tstat wire I thought it was better


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I will use a 300vac rated multi conductor next time. I did not have time to find an 18/4. Two of those control wires are low volt DC. Why could you not use thermostat wire for them?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> I always run a seperate conduit, but with #14 Romex
> but after seeing someone run a seperate conduit with the Tstat wire I thought it was better


IMO.. it is easier using one conduit and running all THHN conductors...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Since now Generac allows it at any distance, there is no reason to run a second pipe. More work, looks worse, etc.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Since now Generac allows it at any distance, there is no reason to run a second pipe. More work, looks worse, etc.


What do you mean at any distance?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> Since now Generac allows it at any distance, there is no reason to run a second pipe. More work, looks worse, etc.


That is why I was thinking about a shielded Belden Cable


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

nolabama said:


> What do you mean at any distance?


The distance of the control wires is likes 300', might not be exact but it is pretty far with the #18
I just liked the idea of it all being in one jacket


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

nolabama said:


> What do you mean at any distance?


In the past Generac allowed you to run control and power wires in the same raceway as long as it was under thirty something feet.

Now they got rid of that distance stipulation.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> The distance of the control wires is likes 300', might not be exact but it is pretty far with the #18
> I just liked the idea of it all being in one jacket


You can go (460) ft. with #18.....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

HackWork said:


> In the past Generac allowed you to run control and power wires in the same raceway as long as it was under thirty something feet.
> 
> Now they got rid of that distance stipulation.


Oh. I did not know that. I would have disliked that.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> I just liked the idea of it all being in one jacket


I do not like 12 vdc and 120/240 vac in the same jacket. I have no problem with them in the same conduit. The NEC may tho.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I run them together all the time. Jacketed wiring just seems cheesy.


----------

